# My Akai TV is slow to start



## akcurtis01 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a 6 year old akai flat screen that suddenly became hard to start. When I try to turn it on the red power light momentarily goes to green and then goes back to red. After attempting to start it multiple times (8-10, usually) it will suddenly come on normally. Any ideas from anyone?

PS: Unplugging and replugging does not seem to make a difference. However, once it turns on, it will come on normally for a little while if put into standby mode.


----------

